# Custom Designed Breeder Boxes (Fry Savers)



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

I was using the typical store bought fry savers that use netting around a plastic frame. I even used the plastic ones that had the large brackets to hold them in place.
Groups of fry numbering 40 became 10 as they died because of a lack of oxygen in the stagnant water. The lid of the aquarium wouldn't even close fully because of the brackets.
Fish would escape...the story goes on and on.

This is a newly designed breeder box (fry saver) made of clear plexi-plastic. It measures 8.25"Long x 6.5" high x 4" deep. It stays in place via two strong neodymium magnets. Placed so the top is just above the water line so you can feed the fish inside it easily. A clear plastic cover remains securely in place so no one gets in or out. An integrated sponge filter with a tube line running to your air-pump keeps the water oxygen rich.
There's even a screw adjuster for pitch. And since it's made of a clear material you can not only see the fish inside it, you can take pics as well. Whether it's a holding female, a sick individual or a group of fry.

Built-in grooves that the cover slides into. Much more secure.


Male threaded nipple integrated into the PVC elbow so that airline tubing connects directly to it. No air bleeding. Much more effective sponge filtration.


Neodymium magnetic mounts are mounted lower on the box so that it can sit higher. This allows the top to be above the water line. Easier to feed and access.


Image of the sponge filter on the side.


The product.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

One correction - It's 12" long.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Neato! It looks like very thoughtful design.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks. I've sold quite a few.


----------

